# nextcloud



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 10, 2016)

Can you gurus show me how to install nextcloud on 10.3 using nginx and php7 and mariadb and ssl

thanks


----------



## tetragir (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,

Make sure, you set PHP 7.0 as the default PHP version and MariaDB as default MySQL version (from now on, you might have to build everything from source):
https://wiki.freebsd.org/DEFAULT_VERSIONS

Here you can find a tutorial about nginx, MySQL and PHP:
https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...ginx-mysql-and-php-femp-stack-on-freebsd-10-1

Then an OwnCloud tutorial. You install www/nextcloud instead of OwnCloud. You may have to modify the Makefile to php70. Follow the guide from Step 2:
https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...nstall-and-configure-owncloud-on-ubuntu-16-04


----------

